# Kramer Aerostar ZX30H?



## anthonyn66 (Feb 12, 2008)

I saw this at a pawn shop for $120, it looked vintage to me. I'm kinda new to guitars, but I like the feel of it except for the colour, which is white. Is this guitar any good?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Picture?


----------



## anthonyn66 (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.vintagekramer.com/Focus/aerostars.jpg

It's made of plywood/laminate, so I'm kinda doubtful...


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar/brand/Kramer

See if it's there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

anthonyn66 said:


> http://www.vintagekramer.com/Focus/aerostars.jpg
> 
> It's made of plywood/laminate, so I'm kinda doubtful...


For $120 you can't ask for much more. Might be better to hold out for something a little nicer.


----------



## anthonyn66 (Feb 12, 2008)

Is the Squier Affinity series strat or Epiphone Les Paul Special II nicer than this

cuz my budget is 160 and i thought that might be good cuz its vintage kramer


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

anthonyn66 said:


> Is the Squier Affinity series strat or Epiphone Les Paul Special II nicer than this
> 
> cuz my budget is 160 and i thought that might be good cuz its vintage kramer



From what I hear, and from my own experience. Epiphone are doing a good job with the brand.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

If it's in good shape, for $120.. you win!


----------



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

Kramer made some great guitars back in the day, I have owned several of the older ones. I got hooked on Kramers because of a ZX30H that a guy in my Dad's band has


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Not a bad starter guitar.
If it has the cheap tuning heads, you may want to upgrade to some ping or gotoh heads eventually.
Another easy mod would be pickups...

One word of advice is to save a few more bucks and get a Focus 3000 for ~$250-300...

I've got a few Kramers including a couple of F1000 which are real solid.






































Yo Ben!


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Kramer + Kramer*

Ahh , love those pointy headstock years !


----------



## -=Scorch=- (Mar 7, 2006)

xbolt said:


> Yo Ben!



ooooh I like that !!!!! I used to have a 1984 Baretta, then an 1989 baretta I'm playing a Focus 6000 now.


----------



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

xbolt said:


> Not a bad starter guitar.
> If it has the cheap tuning heads, you may want to upgrade to some ping or gotoh heads eventually.
> Another easy mod would be pickups...
> 
> ...



Hey Luke! Nice to see some familiar faces!:rockon2:


but yes, this man tells you the right stuff. For getting started in Kramers, get a Focus x000 guitar, non of the new Focus guitars (garbage)


----------

